# Need gunsmith for muzzle brake



## killitgrillit (Dec 8, 2011)

Who around the ATL area install's them and what brands are being used. I'am looking for a baffle style not radial and a professional install job on a 300rum sendero.
Thx.


----------



## Summersw (Dec 8, 2011)

I do not know about ATL but I have a guy in Macon if you are interested. He will put whatever kind you like and whatever thread pattern in safe for that 30 cal hole. ( most likely 9/16 X 24) 

PM me


----------



## germag (Dec 8, 2011)

Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta. He's done a bunch of that kind of work for me and he's good at it. 770 576-0011. He's usually not in the shop until after 1:00 pm. Plus...he doesn't take an eternity. You'll probably have it back in a week or so.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 8, 2011)

germag said:


> Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta. He's done a bunch of that kind of work for me and he's good at it. 770 576-0011. He's usually not in the shop until after 1:00 pm. Plus...he doesn't take an eternity. You'll probably have it back in a week or so.



germag, do you know what types of brakes he use's or will he install any type, specifically one that needs to be timed like the painkiller, holland etc.


----------



## germag (Dec 8, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> germag, do you know what types of brakes he use's or will he install any type, specifically one that needs to be timed like the painkiller, holland etc.



I always supply the brake myself. I'm sure he'll install anything...he might have to charge more if he has to time it, but I wouldn't think it would be a big problem. Call him tomorrow and talk to him about it. He's a nice guy and his prices are very reasonable. The last brake he installed for me, he threaded the barrel, installed the brake and turned it down to blend with the barrel and Parkerized it and made a Parkerized thread protector for me all for $120....and provided me with a tool to remove and install the brake with. It took him 1 week.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2011)

What do yall mean by "timing" the brake?  Never heard of that.


----------



## germag (Dec 11, 2011)

It's similar to timing the screws on a fine old shotgun. You want that side-ported brake to be level...you don't want the ports cocked up and down at an angle, you want the porting straight out to the side. You also want the thing tight. The thread length as it comes is almost never going to work out like that, so you have to mill the brake to achieve that. If the threads are not bottoming out, you may have to cut the shoulder back until the brake is oriented correctly when it is threaded on and tightened down. If the threads are bottoming out, then you cut the threaded portion shorter (a little at a time) until it tightens down properly and is oriented correctly. With old shotguns, like old fine SxS and O/U shotguns, you'll notice that every screw has the slot oriented exactly the same way. That is called "timed" screws.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotca.  I assumed that would be a standard practice of any reputable smith.


----------



## germag (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, yeah....it is. But they usually charge extra for brakes that need to be timed over those that don't because there's a lot of extra labor involved. A brake like a Vais or Harrel Precision or something like that doesn't need to be timed. It's just a matter of threading the barrel, installing the brake, maybe parkerizing or bluing the brake, maybe making and matching a thread protector.


----------



## The Godevil (Dec 12, 2011)

American Precision Arms in Jefferson,GA. makes one of the most effective muzzle brakes I've ever used.
http://www.americanprecisionarms.com/


Here's a video that demo's how effective it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMLMof4P8Hk


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 13, 2011)

x2 on Gazaway he does good work


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 13, 2011)

*Gunsmith*

Call Brian at Ott Gun Works in Douglasville.  He does excellent work and would be glad to answer questions for you before you decided where to take your gun.


----------

